
Application helps you search information relate to languages and technologies - vinhnglx
The application helps you search information relate to languages and technologies. Currently, this application just supports three sources: [StackOverFlow](http:&#x2F;&#x2F;stackoverflow.com&#x2F;, [RubyGems](https:&#x2F;&#x2F;rubygems.org&#x2F;), [Confreaks](http:&#x2F;&#x2F;confreaks.tv&#x2F;) with simple features.<p>Try it out: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;vinhnglx&#x2F;gaea
======
brudgers
This might make a good "Show HN".

Guidelines:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

------
trootech
That's a great idea, I was thinking to do it back sometime however thought one
important aspect that coders who search through mobile application would not
be able to use codes from mobile application directly so less of a use to
readers but coders. I will sure check your application :)

